# New and Old HoosierTex Raceway



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Series 2


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! Great everything!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

HOLY $HIT ! That's one of THE MOST IMPRESSIVE HO Slotcar Tracks I've ever Seen :thumbsup: And your SlotCave Room/Building looks totally Awesome too !


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WOW is right...*

About the only thing missing is monkey butlers, although there very well might be an entire community housed under the table. Totally top shelf everything. You've done some fine work there BD714. You should be proud for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

btw... Is that blue racer a Scarab from Racing Legends?


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure whats under the table never looked but will now thx for kind words, Dawg


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Forgot to answere about blue car I know it't a cunningham but can't remember how I came buy it!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Fantastic*

Great looking track and facility


What dimension is the track table



Thanks

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.facebook.com/thequarrelho
www.facebook.com/tannerridge
www.slottrak.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I bet that big sweeper over the bridge is a blast - totally sweet track there :thumbsup::thumbsup: (this gets the double-thumbs-up).


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

fsmra, one side of table is 5x16 other is 5x 20 track is 4 equal lanes of 153 feet.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Holy Carp! What a great looking track and room. The sweeper gotta be a blast.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that track is awesome


----------

